# 2017 Pro Xs 250TM2 160 hrs FW warranty till 8 22



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

12900 20 inch 250 Pro XS freshwater use low hrs


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Mercury to Mercury I will hang it for free


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Freshwater use low hrs needs to go


----------



## Cpgulfcoast (Jul 1, 2019)

Is still available


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## possum2 (Mar 7, 2007)

What is cost if I am replacing Yamaha Vmax 225 on Majek Illusion? Motor has 335 hours. Would you take as trade in?

Bobby Greer
[email protected]


----------

